
Britain unveils plans to tackle 'obesity time bomb' - elsewhen
https://news.trust.org/item/20200726221401-borp6
======
DanBC
There has been a slight change of policy. But the one thing we know works to
change behaviour - increasing the prices - will not happen under the current
government.

[https://www.ft.com/content/a22ebd88-9cf2-11e9-9c06-a4640c9fe...](https://www.ft.com/content/a22ebd88-9cf2-11e9-9c06-a4640c9feebb)

